# 2011 SR Passenger CV Axle



## ShaggySparx (Mar 1, 2017)

2.0 a/t. Trying to remove the passenger side axle. Pulled half the axle out with just a little tug so it was about a drive away from breaking on the road lol. Now the axle is stuck either in the transmission or that bearing holder. Im thinking its probably the bearing holder. Can i unbolt that holder to remove the axle or is there a hidden bolt there and not able to come out unless the axle is out?

I looked up the stuck axle diy and attempted the vise grips slide hammer idea but just ended up breaking 3 pairs of vise grips...also yes i did unbolt those 2 bolts in that bearing holder before all of thia.


----------



## ShaggySparx (Mar 1, 2017)

I didn't realize all the parts stores have an axle puller adapter for a slide hammer but i actually have to rent it...it definitely didn't come with my harbor freight slide hammer kit lol...gonna give that a try and post how it goes


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That's a little newer than I'm used to working on. I'm thinking it's pressed in, but you would be best to check the factory service manual. Nico Club has them at their site for free.


----------



## ShaggySparx (Mar 1, 2017)

So guess theres an extra step all those videos and the manual doesn't cover. After hammering for 4+ hours, I finally took the four bolts connecting the bearing bracket (i think its called). And yeah it just slid right out of the transmission after that. But yeah that bracket is pressed in so i took it to a machine shop and should get it back tomorrow.


----------

